

Productivity Magic Eye - streblo
http://vortrack.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/magic-eye.gif

======
ericb
I saw it. It says "stop wasting your time" and "get a life." It's not very
impressive, as magic eye's go--it's just text.

------
graywh
I don't see it.

------
adityaadvani
???

